# Genetics!! (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Jun 22, 2011)

Today while looking at some new photos of the grandkids, I noticed one face that looked very familiar. I had to then go searching for the photo that I knew had pretty much the same face! I think my grandson Jonah, looks very much like my brother did at about that same age. I think my brother is about a year or so younger than Jonah in that photo.


----------



## elevan (Jun 22, 2011)

I love noticing stuff like that. One of my boys looks like one of my uncles


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 22, 2011)

The do look identical.  Very nice looking boys.

Recently I was at my Granmother's memorial.  My aunt had set out lots of family photo albums and had the home movies transfer to DVD.  There were lots of instances of "is that Bonnie and Amy?" (my aunt and cousin) "No, that's Bonnie and Grandma!" Happened with lots of other generational pairs as well.  Lots of people kept thinking the photos of my mom were me.


----------

